# Round 2..KMART answers the BELL



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Its getting better.......I really hope the knicks find a way to win this one and TT shows up for game 4......

check out 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2004/news/story?id=1787615

The plot thickens


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Just what we need, TT comming back to play in game 4 and getting thrown out in the frst 10 mins for getting into a fugazy fight with Kenyon.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess the Knicks realize that they can't beat the Nets on the court, so they want anything for to make the pain of embarassment go away. Reminds me of the IT Pistons, except a lot more suckier.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I guess the Knicks realize that they can't beat the Nets on the court, so they want anything for to make the pain of embarassment go away. Reminds me of the IT Pistons, except a lot more suckier.


Alot more suckier??

LOL..I agree and disagree..The Pistons were good and bad..bad as in Rick Mahorn,Lambier and Rodman..Good as they couls and did win it all..

I have to admit the Knicks are not tough and they definetly arent going to win it all


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Just curious, what did I miss... why did TT start up with Martin? Doesn't he even know it was Collins who fouled him?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wonder how many times martin stuttered during that interview


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

as many times as he said "know what I'm saying".


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i wonder how many times martin stuttered during that interview


That's just a stupid thing to say. Stuttering can't he helped...so leave that out son.

The bottom line to all this is Tim Thomas is one of the most heartless players to EVER play in the NBA.

Tim Thomas cried and refused to play PF once...and actually sat.

Tim Thomas is HATED by just about every ex team mate.

TT is a FRAUD.

And the Knicks are stuck with him for a longgggggg time unfortunately.

Trust me, TT will go down as one of the biggest mistakes in Knicks history.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Just curious, what did I miss... why did TT start up with Martin? Doesn't he even know it was Collins who fouled him?


The only thing I ever remember happening between Martin and TT was during the first round last year. Martin was having a huge series and TT was sporadic at best. In a post game interview TT stated that he had more talent than Martin, but Martin just plays harder.

Outside of that, nothing really.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think Martin should had responded, childish really...

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hes just adding fuel to the fire. i really dont want to see game 4, when tim comes back


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Kenyon is a punk. That has never changed.
His response when the Nets lost to the Pistons earlier in the year was "We are still a better team"
even though they had just been killed by the Pistons.
He couldn't even give them a bit of respect and say they just out played us (meaning the Nets) he should talk about whining.

It all seems a bit hypocritical to me but then again I have never been able to stand Kenyon's attitude. He has the same bad attitude reagardless of winning or losing. It's a bit understandable when you lose but when you win? There is no need for sore winners.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Kenyon is a punk. That has never changed.
> His response when the Nets lost to the Pistons earlier in the year was "We are still a better team"
> even though they had just been killed by the Pistons.
> ...


Yes you're right they are sore winners, but I like that, and I think they deserve to be sore winners. 

2 years ago, did anyone give NJ a chance? No. Last year did anyone say NJ would repeat? No. And they did well both postseasons in the East...

Didn't everyone say NY has a shot this series? So did a few of their players. 

Everyone is putting the Nets down, so when they win, I'm glad they show it.

-Petey


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I guess the Knicks realize that they can't beat the Nets on the court, so they want anything for to make the pain of embarassment go away. Reminds me of the IT Pistons, except a lot more suckier.


Well since the Pistons did win back to back championships, beating the Lakers and Magic at least once (forgot who they played in the second), so I guess almost all (probably all) teams in the East are "a lot more suckier" that the Pistons back then. Not to be nitpicking but is "suckier" a word? Just wondering.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the whole TT/K-Mart thing is getting out of hand. I'm sure this will carry on into the next season for sure. Both players are acting like punks right now IMO.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with you 100% that the Nets get no respect from the the media but that has nothing to do with Kenyon's bad attitude to everyone but the media.
The Pistons did nothing wrong when they beat the Nets that game.
He has no need to have a bad attitude when he wins. Sore winners are the worst IMO.




> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes you're right they are sore winners, but I like that, and I think they deserve to be sore winners.
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I agree with you 100% that the Nets get no respect from the the media but that has nothing to do with Kenyon's bad attitude to everyone but the media.
> The Pistons did nothing wrong when they beat the Nets that game.
> He has no need to have a bad attitude when he wins. Sore winners are the worst IMO.


I don't think any player out there will say that they lost to a better team. That is why he said what he did. He won't be the first or the last to do that (in regards to the Piston situation).

-Petey


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh come on Petey.
What he said and the way he said it is a lot different then just not admitting the other team is better.

"They ain't better then us" was his response to losing the game.
That isn't a real response.

We will have to agree to disagree AGAIN




> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think any player out there will say that they lost to a better team. That is why he said what he did. He won't be the first or the last to do that (in regards to the Piston situation).
> ...


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

Kenyon Martin is FUGAZY


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Nets swept the Pistons in the Conference Finals. Why shouldn't K-Mart say the Nets are still the better team? When the Knicks beat the Bulls by 31 in Van Gundy's first head coaching win with the team, did any of the Bulls talk about how much better the Knicks were than the Bulls? No. The Bulls were 72-10 that year, and beat the Knicks in 5 during the second round of the playoffs. It's one thing if there weren't a history, but the Nets are two time Finalists who swept the Pistons last year. A regular season game doesn't mean anything.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh cool so I get to call the Celtics a better team because last year we beat the Pacers? Even though this year they embarrased us off the court?

That was last year. This is this year and he answered rudely to a question that wasn't even asked when his team had just been killed by the Pistons.

If you get to live in the past then I get to claim the Celtics are still the best team in the NBA and we all know that isn't true.






> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> The Nets swept the Pistons in the Conference Finals. Why shouldn't K-Mart say the Nets are still the better team? When the Knicks beat the Bulls by 31 in Van Gundy's first head coaching win with the team, did any of the Bulls talk about how much better the Knicks were than the Bulls? No. The Bulls were 72-10 that year, and beat the Knicks in 5 during the second round of the playoffs. It's one thing if there weren't a history, but the Nets are two time Finalists who swept the Pistons last year. A regular season game doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> If you get to live in the past then I get to claim the Celtics are still the best team in the NBA and we all know that isn't true.


Is it really the past when the core of the teams are the same?

-Petey


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Teams play differently year to year and the Pistons have improved.
and it is the same if it suits my argument



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it really the past when the core of the teams are the same?
> ...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well the core of Orlando sucks, but if you add shaq all of a sudden their pretty damn good. 

Well detroit was good, you add Rasheed and their alot better. Sheed was the man in portland for a long time and a low post offensive presence the pistons didnt have. Pistons were always limited offensively, but i dont think you can say that about their team now.


----------

